# Did Germany win something tonight?



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just wondered. The tooters are out all night. Can't get any sleep!


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Well James3214,

If we still lived in Germany we'd be out there tooting with them - they deserved to win :horn:


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

True, they played well in the tournament and deserved to win, even though as an 'Englander' I have to take the stick that comes from our miserable failure every 4 years. 4 stars that is now!


----------

